# Bastion



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2011)

​
*Developer:* Supergiant Games
*Publisher:* Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment
*Platforms:* Xbox 360, PC
*Release:* 2011 (already released)
*Genre:* Action, RPG, Indie

Bastion is an action role-playing experience that redefines storytelling in games, with a reactive narrator who marks your every move. Explore more than 40 lush hand-painted environments as you discover the secrets of the Calamity, a surreal catastrophe that shattered the world to pieces. Wield a huge arsenal of upgradeable weapons and battle savage beasts adapted to their new habitat. Finish the main story to unlock the New Game Plus mode and continue your journey!



I recorded the demo, check it out


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, so the demo is up. Never knew.

I was following this game for a while, so I am going to download it now and try it out myself. It looks good though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't played it but I did see this and it did spark my interest. I forgot to try it though.  

Will try this weekend.


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2011)

Played it for some time and I gotta say the aiming with ranged weapons is atrocious. That alone was enough to make me uninstall everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

That doesn't sound good. I get pissed off pretty easily.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2011)

Rios said:


> Played it for some time and I gotta say the aiming with ranged weapons is atrocious. That alone was enough to make me uninstall everything.


In the demo, the only time I had problem aiming was when I tried to lock on (holding LShift) on the defensive towers while riding that boat.

Other times, I just missed, it's not game's fault.

Now raising funds to buy Soundtrack Edition 

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Well at least there's a demo. Which I will try. But I don't like the sounds of that.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

Wasn't this game originally a XBLA game though?

Maybe the console to PC port sucked.  

Haven't played it still though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Wasn't this game originally a XBLA game though?
> 
> Maybe the console to PC port sucked.
> 
> Haven't played it still though.


The only issue I have is that walking diagonal paths will be awkward  you can't go straight diagonal on keyboard. Of course, I can simply plug in my pad.

I don't know anything about Xbox release, my attention to this game was directed by TotalBiscuit only recently.

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

XBOX.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't be dissing Xbox, I love using an Xbox controller on my PC when I want to use a gamepad.

Also, the narrator to this game is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I hate it when games try to force you into using strictly an XBOX controller on PC games. 

Thank goodness for that XBOX controller emulator thing. Otherwise I'd be going fucking nuts.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

You're a whore CMX, just give in and buy an Xbox controller.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate it when games try to force you into using strictly an XBOX controller on PC games.
> 
> Thank goodness for that XBOX controller emulator thing. Otherwise I'd be going fucking nuts.


It's not forced. Some games just work better with keyboard+mouse/pad/joystick. I personally use the old Apollo pad, and it's great



Gnome said:


> Also, the narrator to this game is awesome.


You can say that again  narration is important in this game, and there are very few voices that'd be better here. I actually can't name any...

//HbS


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2011)

I use my Playstation controller using DS3 Tool. (For games that are better with Pads) 

But anyways, will have to use my desktop since my laptop can't support this game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2011)

Tips for ranged weapons - aim for the shadow under the target, not the target itself. It's like shooting AoE spells in Starcraft at air units, you aim at the ground under it, because that's what the crosshair registers. The ground.

I can't get enough of the soundtrack. Definitely buying OST edition on Steam. I want those FLACs 

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You're a whore CMX, just give in and buy an Xbox controller.


NEVER!  I love using my PS2 gamepad. It's fucking awesome. 



Hunted by sister said:


> It's not forced. Some games just work better with keyboard+mouse/pad/joystick. I personally use the old Apollo pad, and it's great
> 
> 
> You can say that again  narration is important in this game, and there are very few voices that'd be better here. I actually can't name any...
> ...



No, it is forced in a lot of PC games. Like Demon Hunter. It only supports the XBOX 360 controller. That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it is forced in a lot of PC games. Like Demon Hunter. It only supports the XBOX 360 controller. That's what I am talking about.


Holy shit, really? That's gay.

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

I know it is. But luckily they have the emulator thing which works pretty well. I had to tweak a couple config files to get it to work properly on a couple games though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, in this game you fortunetly can use keyboard and a mousepad.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it is forced in a lot of PC games. Like Demon Hunter. It only supports the XBOX 360 controller. That's what I am talking about.



Yes, but the community has made a great tool that emulates the 360 controller perfectly, and it's super easy to setup. You only have to run it once.

I have a cordless logitech rumblepad 2 and I use  all the time for native pad support.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 19, 2011)

Played the demo. Art style was cool, narrator was fun but i dont see too much separating it form other action titles. never did XBLA games before though so I cant really tell...


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm currently enjoying this game a lot. Great to waste an hour or two on sometimes. The art design is what pulls me in.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Played the demo. Art style was cool, narrator was fun but i dont see too much separating it form other action titles. never did XBLA games before though so I cant really tell...


Isn't the story, art style and narration what separates it from other action titles? It's like saying Braid is just another Mario game.

//HbS


----------



## Luxiano (Aug 21, 2011)

Great game , frankly it's one of the best game I've played lately ( including big productions ) I recommend it over that shitty From Dust If you have 15 bucks to spare take it , it's a good investment.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2011)

It's interesting to see that small indie games are getting increasingly more popular. Bastion, Limbo, Beat Hazard, Minecraft... at the cost of huge titles, that happen to just be clones of older games with updated graphics.

Let's hope this trend continues.

//HbS


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 21, 2011)

Game's kind of dope as fuck yo.

It took a while to really grab me, but once it did, oh was it grand.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (Aug 27, 2011)

Alright, so I played the game on my gaming PC and with my Xbox 360 controller.

Pretty Solid, I like it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 28, 2011)

BE WARY OF SPOILERS!


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2011)

great game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I forgot to try the demo.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2011)

Try it now  The payday is so close  I get to buy it  Ijust hope my hands will heal in time for me to play

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

What happened to your hands?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

So I played the demo last night. 


Quite fun. How long is the game though? It seems like it could be one of those kinda fun PSN games that last about 10 hours (Deathspank). I'm not sure about that $15.00 price tag.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, so I finally got it. This game is *amazing*! While it may seem a generic action RPG, it's all about the backstory, setting, atmosphere and music. It does what it tries to be magnificently. It really pulled me in. No title has pulled me so hard in the game since Dead Space 2.

Singer from Zia's theme has a beautiful voice.

About the lenght. I heard there are about 40 locations in the game, so far I have completed 16, but those 16 include Challanges. I'm about 3 and a half hours in. There is a world map in the game, and it's freakin' big. Anyone remember Baldur's Gate 1&2 world maps? Think "BG1" map size with "locations density" between BG1's and BG2's.

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2011)

I should have bought the soundtrack at PAX, they were giving out Bastion bandannas with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds pretty good. I should probably get it before I hit the great 2011 RPG glut.  Or maybe I should hold off until I have more free time and the game is on sale for 9.99.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2011)

It's your choice. This game has storytelling and fascinating atmosphere like I've never seen before.

I've heard alot of complaints about ranged fighting. And you know what? I use the Breaker's Bow most of the time. More often than melee.

I probably am also a masochist, but first thing I did after building a Shrine was to turn on all available "god curses" or whatever you can call it. Stronger enemies, but XP and Fragments boost.

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't have problems with ranged when I played the demo.  I just set it to use my controller and .


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> About the lenght. I heard there are about 40 locations in the game, so far I have completed 16, but those 16 include Challanges. I'm about 3 and a half hours in. There is a world map in the game, and it's freakin' big. Anyone remember Baldur's Gate 1&2 world maps? Think "BG1" map size with "locations density" between BG1's and BG2's.
> 
> //HbS



Game is only about five hours or so long, but it's easily replayable with the Idols.

Also the soundtrack is the only thing I've listened too for the past three days. Fucking amazing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 2, 2011)

So, the first playthrough took me 9 hours. This is the best action-RPG I have ever played, the narration, storytelling and atmosphere is second to none, and this is what is important to me in an RPG.

Those 9 hours include activation of most of the Idols available at the time and completing all challanges with First Prize.

As for the ending...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I chose evacuation. I figured the Calamity would happen again anyway, and Zia's voice is beautiful.

I also decided to save Zulf. It was fairly powerful scene, with that music, carrying him, ignoring enemy arrows, until enemies stop attacking.



This game makes a good job at making you feel kinda bad for killing "creatures". For example, Windbags, "aren't different from normal folks, they just want a warm place to stay and a decent meal". Squirts are cute and friendly, but they defend themselves, and Scumbags were valuable workers in the City. Most of the wildlife isn't bad either, they just want to survive. Same for Uras.

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

What replayability is there though?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 2, 2011)

No idea. I'll definitely play it again, I liked the story that much. There are 2 endings. And according to TB's interview with the game's designer, " New Game + " has some new stuff, no idea what is it, haven't started an NG+ yet.

This is a singleplayer game, and like every singleplayer game, once you beat it once, there is little keeping you around, until you remember the game in a year and decide to play it again. You'll loose yourself in it for 2-3 evenings, but it won't keep you more than that after beating it.

I don't regret spending 14€ on it. I'll definitely come back to it later on.

edit:
You know what would add alot of replayability? You know how the ground forms as you go, yah? What if there was a randomizer mixed in? Levels would be created randomly, from, let's say, 25 different "puzzle pieces", and only story-related scripted areas (bossfights, new items) would be the same every time? Recettear did it, and they did it to great success. It'd be alot harder to do it in Bastion, but absolutely possible.

//HbS


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 2, 2011)

Finished both endings not too long ago. Compiled these 2 images from the ending credits of each Ending for anyone interested. the Restore ending is kind of lo-res since that was the 1st ending I played through and wasn't expecting the awesome artwork so I ripped it from youtube.  Hopefully Supergiant Games releases a Hi-Res version of the artwork officially.

Evacuation Ending Artwork

*Spoiler*: __ 








Restoration Ending Artwork


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2011)

Bastion is -50% off on Steam. If you haven't gotten it yet, it's a good moment to do it.

Offer lasts 2 or 3 days. (2, I think)

//HbS


----------



## Sotei (Nov 1, 2011)

Even if there was no reason to replay the game after beating it, I still recommend this game. If you're a gamer and you value playing great games, then you owe it to yourself to purchase Bastion. Having said that, there is a game plus mode, where you can start the game all over again with all the upgrades you made and if you want to make the game tougher you can activate all the idols and have your ass handed to you.


Yes, the OST is amazing stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, it's a fun game. 

I didn't beat it though. Kind of saw enough of it and quit playing after a few hours.


----------



## Helix (Nov 1, 2011)

I would buy it... if I didn't already have 4 games coming out in November to play. Looks like I will wait till the x-mas sale for the inevitable $5 or less price.


----------



## snoph (Nov 3, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Finished both endings not too long ago. Compiled these 2 images from the ending credits of each Ending for anyone interested. the Restore ending is kind of lo-res since that was the 1st ending I played through and wasn't expecting the awesome artwork so I ripped it from youtube.  Hopefully Supergiant Games releases a Hi-Res version of the artwork officially.
> 
> Evacuation Ending Artwork
> 
> ...



Wallpaper'd! Thanks!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2011)

played it
loved it
reccomend it

Gunslinger dueling pistols


----------



## Sasori (Mar 22, 2013)

I chose save Zulf and Evacuate.

Because this way Zia is gonna get raped.

Last surviving Uras, Zulf gonna eventually give in to his urges whether she likes it or not.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2013)

lol

anyway, for those who missed it, there's a Humble Weekly Sale going on featuring this game

E! Online


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the best 5 hours I've spent in a very, very long time.

The narrator's voice is like sex to my ears. And that's good, because he's talking nearly those entire 5 hours. The music is great. I'm a sucker for games that let you have a central hub that you build up. Combat was wonderful with my gamepad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chose to save Zulf despite everything he did. That scene. Really felt helpless and started questioning my decision there. Kinda felt like I had walked into one of those "battle you cannot win" scenarios. But I had to save the idiot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlfUcnSbKDA[/YOUTUBE]

From there, I chose evacuation. Just couldn't see restoration working out. 




I got this game for $2.50 from Steam during the summer sale. It's really worth more. I found more value in this game than I do from most AAA titles nowadays.


----------

